# Spare Bracelet For 7A28 Needed By Anybody ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you've got a 7A28-703B or 7A28-7039, like this: http://members.cox.net/watches-1/7A28_703B.html

Check out eBay item # 140612499387. No mention of 7A28 in the listing, but it's a p/n B1074S:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A good spot there. :thumbsup: Well done.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Partial quote from the previously mentioned listing for the "20mm Seiko Quartz Watch Stainless Steel Bracelet":



> It's stainless steel so the spots you see I think may be cola splashed on it. I did not clean it. Sold as found.


How about a 'project' 7A28-7039 (with no bracelet) to go with it ? :hammer: eBay item # 220864922595 (also in the USA).



















A potential buyer might be lucky and just get away with fitting a new crystal and giving it a good clean. :yucky:










Note also the deftly deflected finger spring on the chrono' sweep second bridge. :acute:










Looks like someone has 'splashed Coke' epsi: all over that one too ! Messy b*ggers, some of these Yanks. :rofl2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand that "Coke" is good for cleaning corroded battery terminals - and you know what happens when you leave a dead battery in a 7A** ! :shocking:

What is with those HUGE postal charges? :jawdrop:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think some of those 'Coke' colored stains might actually be Ferric Oxide, Mike.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I think some of those 'Coke' colored stains might actually be Ferric Oxide, Mike.


No! :shocking: Surely not! :stop: I thought all ebay sellers were good, honest people!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Another reasonable-looking 7A28-7039 came up on eBay in the States today - but (ill) fitted with a leather strap :thumbsdown:

See item # 110745990210:












> *The band is leather, however, I don't know if it is original to the watch, or not. *


Another one that's just crying out for that original B1074S bracelet. Yet still no-one has as much as placed a bid on it.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

shush will you!!!

:assassin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

:secret: :shutup: If I was into 7A28's I would have already snaffled it myself. :naughty:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

:tongue2: :rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Although it would technically be 'wrong', that B1074S bracelet would *probably* also fit a 7A38-7000 like this:










(Correct bracelet for a stainless 7A38-7000 is Seiko p/n B1170S - which looks very similar)



Moustachio said:


> shush will you!!!


*O.K. O.K.* :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup: :shutup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry.







Couldn't resist. :blush: Having my weekly browse of the usual dross posted over on SCWF. :read:

*What's everyone wearing on this Saturday 9/24/11*



> I have on my 7A28-7039.
> 
> There's something about a Twist-o-Flex band *that gives a watch a vintage feel for me.*












:groan:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Couple of (comparatively) interesting results (though not necessarily related) on those two eBay auctions overnight:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> How about a 'project' 7A28-7039 (with no bracelet) to go with it ? :hammer: eBay item # 220864922595 (also in the USA).


The head only 'beater' 7A28-7039 went for $53.00 which is about what I might have expected:

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=220864922595



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Check out eBay item # 140612499387. No mention of 7A28 in the listing, but it's a p/n B1074S:


But the B1074S bracelet went for a strong $50.51 to the persistent original bidder. Well done that man. :thumbsup:

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=140612499387


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

But the B1074S bracelet went for a strong $50.51 to the persistent original bidder. Well done that man.

Certainly not me Paul


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jota said:


> But the B1074S bracelet went for a strong $50.51 to the persistent original bidder. Well done that man.
> 
> Certainly not me Paul


LOL...I'll finally confess. It's sitting right next to the 7A28-7039 that I bought that has an even better bracelet. It never fails.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> .... It's sitting right next to the 7A28-7039 that I bought that has an even better bracelet.


About time you posted a photo, then - eh John ?


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well..let me see what I can do about that...










This was Ebay item...250904685284. I paid Â£132 ($208) which includes shipping. All the inserts with the watch are black.

No damage like shown in the bracelet (the first pic in the thread) that was purchased before I bid on the watch. I was bidding on a prior 7039 with no bracelet to mate up with the bracelet. When I received the first watch...the minute dial would not reset. I didn't consult with the forum as to possible fixes before returning that example for a refund. That's when I saw this one that had an opening bid of $150. I tossed in a late bid fully expecting to get sniped at the end but...ended up winning. There were only 4 bids. So far it's keeping accurate time. All pushers and reset functions working. Now..if I can figure out out to post pics instead of links...I'll be very happy.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Well..let me see what I can do about that...


Better still:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> This was Ebay item...250904685284.


Ah, O.K. - I follow you now, John. :thumbsup:

FYI - per your PM question - I didn't bid on any of the 7A28-7039's mentioned in this thread. :wink2:


----------

